# Bathroom walls and vanity- DONE



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's the bathroom I just finished over the weekend.
Basically it's modular 2x4 stud walls with 4x8 with OSB on the back (maze side) and white bathboard on the front. Then I just slapped multiple layers/colors of paint. Then I applied the lighter green and sprayed with water to get it to run down wall. The pictures don't show all the detail, but I think you can get a pretty good idea from them. BTW the mirror in the pic is a drop panel:lolkin:


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! I like the faint hand print on the wall. Spooky.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work!

So, what's behind the drop panel?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's creepy. Nice job on the lighting too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody



Moon Dog said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> So, what's behind the drop panel?


My little twist on Bloody Mary. It'll be an actor. I bought this animatronic last year for my main character, Mary Banner (Bloody Mary). See back story









It stands 5' and my mom who has basically the same build will dress the same and be behind the drop panel. At 4' 11" shes shorter than the prop...lol I'll have to build her a platform/steps so she can access the panel.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

That's really cool. The blood in the sink, I like it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

SICK!!!!!!!!!! I really like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really turned out great..
nice work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! Very nice! No wonder you've been so busy!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.



cerinad said:


> Wow that is amazing! Very nice! No wonder you've been so busy!


Yeah this one turned out even better than I expected. Just hope I can keep up the quality throughout the haunt so that it all fits. If not I may end up with a cheesy looking out of place room.

I wished I had taken a picture of the walls while they were still all new and shiny white. Oh well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nasty looking...great job!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Now that looks great! feels like home. I have that same Prop. not sure what I am going to do with her yet. time running out. I may not use her this year, I really enoy your idea with her.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Love it. The simple fact that it looks so dirty creeps me out.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... just... WOW!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is just soooo creepy looking! Really well done.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*great work. love the frame on the mirror. i have an old wooden frame very much like that i picked up a couple months ago. wasn't sure what i was going to do with it, but a mirror's a thought. *


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Extremely well done! I am impressed! (But that's no surprise with all the talent in this forum!) Will there be a camera set up for your haunt?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, you're going to get a great scare as people look in the sink to see the icky and then the drop panel is right there, very cool.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Extremely well done! I am impressed! (But that's no surprise with all the talent in this forum!) Will there be a camera set up for your haunt?


Actually I just started a thread in regards to cameras. Hopefully I will be able to come up with something. If not maybe I can get a volunteer to follow a few groups through with a video camera

I picked up the mirror, plastic frame is made on it, from a neighbors garage sale. Actually she donated it when she found out I wanted it for the haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

joker said:


> I wished I had taken a picture of the walls while they were still all new and shiny white. Oh well.


Dude, I think you should probably clean your bathroom and make the walls shiny and white again before company comes. 

Seriously... very spooky... great effect.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

great job bro! love the paint job and lighting! Wish I had your skills! I'm a good prop builder but I suck suck suck at painting!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, that set looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't want to use it. Which means it turned out perfect. Congrats.


----------

